# Mosquito Comes To Va. Beach



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2013)

A WW-II Mosquito, recently restored in New Zealand, will call The Military Aviation Museum in Virginia Beach, Va. it's new home. Jerry Yagen, owner of the museum acquired the "mossie" from a farmer in Western Canada who had been using it for storage, for over 40 years. It was shipped to New Zealand for restoration, which took over eight years. It's now in Va. Beach, and is the only flying Mosquito in the world.

This from the Norfolk Virginia Pilot.

Charles


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope it survived it's transportation intact.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2013)

Using it for storage???????


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2013)

Good to hear it's arrived. It looked great in the pics and videos Grant posted, and is sure to be a big 'hit' in the skies of VA.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, it survived the transportation OK. Apparently it was in a special 60 ft container!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking forward to checking it out at the Hamilton Airshow this year. Gonna book my trip soon.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 17, 2013)

Enjoy the shows it appears at, guys. Take it from me; it was real exciting stuff seeing KA114 flying, mind you, we have a terrific pilot in Keith Skilling; his displays are jaw dropping.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2013)

I really miss the sight and sound of the BAe 'Mossie' in British skies, especially when George Aird used to fly her on a _really_ low pass of the field, then do a climbing turn to miss the single-storey club house building!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2013)

That would of been a sight to behold Terry!

Great stuff, looking forward to some shots of her Charles.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2013)

I need to get back to my old stomping grounds and see some of this stuff. Thanks for the update Charles.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 19, 2013)

I enjoyed reading some of the articles covering the restoration over the years. Nice to know it is now going to be enjoyed by millions.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 19, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Enjoy the shows it appears at, guys. Take it from me; it was real exciting stuff seeing KA114 flying, mind you, we have a terrific pilot in Keith Skilling; his displays are jaw dropping.


Dave Phillips (The pilot on the far left of the photo, and one of the mosquito test pilots) doesn't do too bad a display either!


----------

